# Auf Dorsch von Kappeln aus ?



## Unhold (6. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen ,
ich werde vom 1.10-8.10.05 in Kappeln Urlaub machen
und möchte in dieser Zeit 2-3 mal mit dem Kutter auf Dorsch ´gehn´ .
Da ich zuletzt als Kind mit einem Dorschkutter draußen war , 
habe ich diesbezüglich einige Fragen .
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem ´´Ortsansässigen ´´ Kutter
Wiking ? Gibt es evt. Alternativen die nicht allzuzeitaufwändig sind und
einer besseren Fang erwarten lassen ?
Welche Pilker ( Größe / Farbe ) sowie Beifänger sind erforderlich .
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen .
Grüße aus Krefeld 
Rainer


----------



## alberto (6. September 2005)

*AW: Auf Dorsch von Kappeln aus ?*

ich will ja gerne deine fragen beantworten aber das haben schon etliche leute vor mir schon , blätter einfach hier herum dort gibt es sehr sehr viele tips diesbezüglich 




in der ruhe liegt die kraft !


----------



## Marc R. (6. September 2005)

*AW: Auf Dorsch von Kappeln aus ?*

Moin,


die Wiking fährt nicht regelmäßig raus, soweit ich das immer mitbekomme. Wohl eher zum Wracktauchen oder bei Vollcharter. Ich würde dir die Antje D in Maasholm ans Herz legen, sind ca. 15 Minuten Fahrt. Ist auch mein Stammkutter. Ansonsten ist es bis Eckernförde zur Simone oder bis nach Laboe ja auch nicht weit.

Was das Equipment angeht, gibt es schon unzählige Threads dazu. Es gibt 'ne gewisse Grundausstattung an Farben, Gewichten und Gummis, die man dabei haben sollte, da wirst du einiges über die Suche finden. Was an welchem Tag läuft, musst du ausprobieren, und immer schön bei den anderen Anglern gucken.


----------



## Torskfisk (7. September 2005)

*AW: Auf Dorsch von Kappeln aus ?*

Antje D. wäre auch meine erste Wahl, ob der "Stromer" noch fährt weiß ich garnicht?!
Pilker zwischen 75 und 125 Gramm, Beifänger Jig´s oder Dorschfliegen


----------



## Marc R. (7. September 2005)

*AW: Auf Dorsch von Kappeln aus ?*

Moin, Stromer (2) fährt schon seit Jahren nicht mehr. Ist auch nicht weiter schlimm, die letzten Jahre sah das Schiff aus wie ein Saustall, essen mochte man da nichts. Und wenn der Captain dann noch ständig besoffen ist, ist das auch nicht so wirklich toll.


----------



## leuchtturm (7. September 2005)

*AW: Auf Dorsch von Kappeln aus ?*

Moin, 

ich würde an Deiner Stelle auch die Antje in Maasholm nehmen. Ansonsten ist Kappeln aber auch immer für einen Aalfang oder Plattfische gut. Vielleicht schickst Du mal eine PN an unseren Informanten vor Ort: Nordangler oder schaust nach, was er im PLZ - Bereich 1-2 veröffentlicht. |bla:


----------



## Unhold (7. September 2005)

*AW: Auf Dorsch von Kappeln aus ?*

Moin ,
danke für eure schnellen Antworten und den Tipp mit Maasholm .
Gruß Rainer


----------



## Kalle25 (7. September 2005)

*AW: Auf Dorsch von Kappeln aus ?*

Die Antje kann ich Dir auch nur wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## platfisch7000 (7. September 2005)

*AW: Auf Dorsch von Kappeln aus ?*

Hallo Unhold!
Also,die Antje kenne ich nicht,aber die Meinungen scheinen ja empfehlenswert zu sein!
Ich fahre Persönlich gerne mit der Wicking und der Käptin(Hellwig) ist immer bemüht!
Wie schon angesprochen fährt er auch viel mit Tauchern!Also erstmal erkundigen!

Hellwig Szameitat>>>>Tel:04642/81371>>>>Handy:0171/4124840

Fischerreischein nicht vergessen!Seit die Wasserschutzpolizei die Fischereiaufsicht über-
nommen hat,fahren die tatsächlich raus und kontrollieren die Pilkdampfer!
Wenn Du hast auch DK-Angelschein,fahren manchmal rüber nach Äroe (Wie soll man das auf Deutsch schreiben?)
Naja,mit dem DK-Schein muß nicht sein,ist währe aber nicht schlecht!
Dann Petri...!
Plattfisch!


----------



## Unhold (10. September 2005)

*AW: Auf Dorsch von Kappeln aus ?*

?????????
Fischereischein ? 
Beim Kutterfischen , ist den schon der 1. April ???
Das ist doch wohl ein Scherz .
Gruß Rainer


----------



## platfisch7000 (10. September 2005)

*AW: Auf Dorsch von Kappeln aus ?*

Nein ist es nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Rufe die Kutterkapitäne der Region an und denn kannst Du auf Dein Kalender sehen und wirst feststellen,es ist Septemberernst!

Gruß Stefan!


----------



## Unhold (11. September 2005)

*AW: Auf Dorsch von Kappeln aus ?*

Hi Stefan ,
das werde ich dann mal machen .
Wäre allerdings schade , da ich meine Freundin die 
keinen Fischereschein hat gerne mitgenommen hätte .
Und das nicht nur um zuzusehen wie ich massenhaft 
dicke Fische an Board ziehe . `lol`
Gruß Rainer


----------



## platfisch7000 (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Auf Dorsch von Kappeln aus ?*

Moin Unhold,
Wie war Dein Urlaub?
Was haste gefangen?
Hatte ich Recht,mit dem Schein?
Mit welchem Schiff biste nun gefahren?

Gruß Plattfisch!


----------

